# First credit card shooter!



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Like it looks like fun great shooting.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good looking shooter, and great shooting!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks pretty accurate to me! Nice shootn buddy!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks everybody 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats cool.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

No matter what frame You shoot with, result is always same, great shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I know his post is ancient but I'd really like one of these and I heard truthornothing makes them. Did you make yours and if so how? Very cool btw 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> I know his post is ancient but I'd really like one of these and I heard truthornothing makes them. Did you make yours and if so how? Very cool btw
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks man I actually got mine from truth or nothing, great guy I'm sure he can set u up if u pm him


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Alright thanks man!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

These gripper style slingshots are pretty easy to make from aluminum plate, ply or HDPE.

Many of us have used Gopher's GS-12 template, with or without mods.

Plus, Florida Forks makes a great fork in this style he calls the "Talon." I have a couple of them that I love to shoot.

Here's Gopher's template: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5281-gs-12/

Here's a template Charles scaled down to fit an Altoids tin: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15712-altoid-tin-gs-12/

And finally, a mod that Gopher posted:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

KawKan said:


> These gripper style slingshots are pretty easy to make from aluminum plate, ply or HDPE.
> Many of us have used Gopher's GS-12 template, with or without mods.
> Plus, Florida Forks makes a great fork in this style he calls the "Talon." I have a couple of them that I love to shoot.
> Here's Gopher's template: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5281-gs-12/
> ...


Thanks alot I'll put this to some use! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

